# Santana 1988



## ricardofreitas (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm from Brazil, and this is my 1988's VW Santana. It is a 2 doors, 4 cylinders, called "GLS" and I have big plans for her. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated with progress.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

That is very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Love the wheel choice, they really suit the car well. Very cool!


----------



## Chimpy2330 (Sep 6, 2003)

*wow!*

what a clean looking ride! Sweet look.....almost reminds me of that Japanese look of nice clean look with some sweet wheels :beer:


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Great GLS ! 
Could you give us a pictures with engine? Do you have engine on alcohol? 
saudações


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

love the wheels and car is looking good. Cant wait to see your plans with it.


----------



## Aron. (Jul 4, 2012)

this is lovely!

so nice to see cars we don't get in the UK, I'd love to ship one of these over!

looks so clean as a 2 door coupe


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Wow, that looks sooo classy :heart:


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

The car has nice lines... have to disagree with comment on a major resemblance to any Japanese cars. Classy, Teutonic design. Looks great!!! 

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Aron. said:


> this is lovely!
> 
> so nice to see cars we don't get in the UK, I'd love to ship one of these over!
> 
> looks so clean as a 2 door coupe


I second that!

A 4 door Santana is awesome, but a 2 door, well, that's just the icing on the cake!


----------



## Azrael83spain (Dec 25, 2012)

How have you lowered your Santana?? I´m looking for suspension, but can not find anything that convinces me. I'm thinking of Bilstein + H&R springs-40mm, but I think it is little-40mm, and I don´t find coilovers


----------



## ricardofreitas (Jun 17, 2012)

*New wheels*

Hey guys
Thanks for all, I'm so glad for the replies.
I bought another wheel set for the Santana, it's a BMW BBS 15x7 et20 and I use a 20mm spacers.
I really liked the result.
Check it out


----------



## ricardofreitas (Jun 17, 2012)

skopek said:


> Great GLS !
> Could you give us a pictures with engine? Do you have engine on alcohol?
> saudações


Yeah, we have a alcohol engines, but my car is a Gasoline.
Check a pic


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

I really REALLY dig this car. Nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Santana....*

Sent you a PM a couple of days ago. Thanks, David.


----------



## SajmonDesign (May 21, 2013)

Nice car!

Check your PM ! 

Cheers


----------



## ricardofreitas (Jun 17, 2012)

SajmonDesign said:


> Nice car!
> 
> Check your PM !
> 
> Cheers


Answered,

Thanks


----------



## ricardofreitas (Jun 17, 2012)

*New pics*

Some new pics...


----------



## DuncMan (Jul 8, 2005)

Super clean car man, do you mind me asking what suspension your running?


----------



## ricardofreitas (Jun 17, 2012)

DuncMan said:


> Super clean car man, do you mind me asking what suspension your running?


Hey man!
It's coil over.
Take a look:


----------

